# DIY background



## ashleyspatula (Sep 5, 2007)

i made this background out of some craft paper i bought at Micheal's craft store.

the sheets are 12x12in and about 1.00$ a piece so it cost me about 3.00$ to make

the pics are bad sorry will get better ones when i get ahold of a real camera

and the gaps you can see are because i havent actually attatched it to the back yet just kinda set it behind the filter to see how it looks

i think it gives it a cool 'rock wall' look 
let me know what you think!


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

very nice start, Ashley....welcome to FF


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice! I wanna try too!


----------



## FishieNewbie (Jun 27, 2007)

wow that looks really cool, it inspries me to pull out my art supplies and do something to my blank backrounded 20 gal


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Not bad, not bad at all!


----------



## ashleyspatula (Sep 5, 2007)

hey thanks! i suggest if you want to make one too that you tear the edges and glue them together that way you cant really tell where one sheet ends and the other begins, i tried just sticking them together but you could see the strait lines.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey, another visqueen fan!

Still that rocky look is very nice. Craft paper, eh? Does it look like that already, or did you have to do something to it?


----------



## FishieNewbie (Jun 27, 2007)

*Background*

So my fiance got paid today and got the paper for her background , She couldnt find the same stuff that you had but she found something similar to what you got, it was textured to look like wrinkles and quite soft, 1 peice was 5 dollars but it was big enough to fit all but 1&1/2 inchs, but its covered by a plant so you cant really tell, She has already taken the pictures I'm just trying to figure out her camera then they will be posted on here for you to take a look at and let us know what you think XD.... Thx again for the idea , it really payed off.


----------



## ashleyspatula (Sep 5, 2007)

right on, i'm glad someone else is trying it too. 

as for the plain black background, it can be cool and look good on alot of set ups but i just re-arranged some stuff and added some driftwood, everything is brown and green, so the brownish color of the paper goes perfectly with my decore.

and if you want to find the paper that i used go to Michael's craft store (if you have them in your area) and it's in the scrapbooking/ paper section. and it already looks 'rocky' you just tear it and glue it together, to get the right measurements for your tank... really easy!

the paper i used is really stiff and rough. you can get it in a bunch of different colors.

i would love to see the one you guys made fishnewbie, post pics soon!


----------



## p8ball4life (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm now debating whether or not to paint my back black like initially intended or go with this. Could you post some pics of the whole tearing thing to make it blend better? I'm not really a scrapbook guy. XD


----------



## PoptartShop (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow that's very cool!!


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Am I getting this right?

That a black background is much better then what I currently have in my tank? I have a very bright one that looks like the sea. I also used seaview to make it bright along with blue gravel, so it's a really bright tank.

Black seems so dull, but will it look better if I use black?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

From what I've witnessed, fish display their color much better in darker, more neutral environments. "Clown puke" bright gravel and bright backgrounds tend to make the fish look bland.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

dang! i want to make that! thats total pwnage


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Decor is really for you rather than the fish. Fish don't like clear bottoms much, but aren't too picky. I think fish look good on dark blue or black, but most of my backgrounds are the commercial ones that look like rocks or plants. It won't matter once the tank is covered in algae.


----------

